# Mod für Single player



## Eyatrian (27. März 2009)

Hallo 


meine frage ist ganz kurz:


Wie heißt di modifikation die die schatztruhe unendlich groß macht? 

ich will nur im Single-Player spielen ...


und dann noch :   Wie heißt dieses große diablo2 forum ich weiß leider den namen nicht mehr 


danke euch für eure antworten


grüße


----------



## Rungor (27. März 2009)

Forum => http://diablo3.ingame.de/forum/forumdispla...mp;forumid=2957   ?
Mod weis ich leider nicht


----------



## Eyatrian (27. März 2009)

danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und   "plugy " hab ich jetzt auch gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (28. März 2009)

ich hab mir die mod auch mal gezogen probier se gleich mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (28. März 2009)

wollte jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen, aber kennt jemand einen lustigen mod der noch aktuell ist? (1.11,1.12)
außer johnnys mod, snejs mod und dieser andere große xD median xl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steel (28. März 2009)

zu dem thread macher...ich glaub die heißt chaos empire.... die is geil^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (28. März 2009)

Die Mod, die du sichst, ist ein simples Plugin und nennt sich *PlugY*.
Damit hast du im Single Player Zugriff auf unbegrenzten Kistenplatz und hast außerdem eine gemeinsame Schatztruhe aller Chars.
Weiß allerdgins nicht, ob das Ding mit 1.12 funktioniert, du musst D2 evtl. mit 1.11 spielen, um PlugY zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Eyatrian (28. März 2009)

ja das funktioniert nicht mit der aktuellsten Version

bin mir im Moment nicht sicher aber ich glaub das war 1.10  aber das sind die Plätze auf jeden fall wert!


----------



## fst (14. Juni 2009)

Singleplayer macht Diablo nur halb so viel fun wie im online^^


----------

